# Spokeshave ID



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone recognize the rear spokeshave (behind the stanley)?

No markings on it anywhere that I've seen thus far.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Blade is stamped "H. Titlow" but it appears to be an owner's stamp. My googling hasn't come up with anything. The handles have the same valley in them as the Hargrave spokeshave I bought the other weekend.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

That does look familiar, have not received mine yet, as I just bought a similar one on the Bay.
One possible is a Bachelder brand spokeshave.
Here is what mine looks like, very similar.
Bought mine for a restoration project, also liked the style.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome info! Thanks. I like it too, I've started cleaning mine up. Looking like a repaint candidate.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

A little more info..
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...1/md/read/id/151543/sbj/id-little-spokeshave/
Hope to see yours done...will post when I get mine also..


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well my Spokeshaves arrived,
The top one is unidentified but has a Stanley SH blade in it. Apears to be a scrapper blade.

The lower one is a Seymour Smith & Son Spokeshave.
What information I have found Smith copied the Bachelder design and Sargent copied Smith.

The later may not be true as I found from here
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?103152-Smith-amp-Son-Spokeshave
Smith made Spokeshaves for Sargent.

The clean-up will be done with lemon juice for the rust remove on the steel parts, have had good results doing this.


----------

